# SOG



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone got some advise on the SOG bog thingy, do they really work, the wife seems to think that the van will stink when you open the trap door. also advise on an extra leisure battery is it easy to do yourself or would you recommend getting a pro to do it. The things we would have on together would probably at this time of year would be tv and lights, say 5hrs a day :? :?


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I thought that SOG stood for Sad Old Git.
And this Sad Old Git has enough bog troubles thank you.


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

never thought of it like that


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Its a little fan that sucks air fom the loo waste tank and blows it outside through a charcoal filter. The fan runs only when the loo trap is open thus drawing air from the washroom into the loo.

We have one.
C.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

OK then Clive, now the big question. If you bought another bus with a conventional toilet arrangement, would you rush out and buy another SOG kit?


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Clive, it's something i will look into. We had a look at them at the Lincoln Show. i suppose the worst bit will be the emptying you won't have that perfume smell to disguise it. But i suppose i could train my wife to do that bit. Yeah right!!!!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I did !

C.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Fitting a SOG was my most recent project.Easy enough for competent DIY.Two months on and the verdict...a thumbs up from me and the wife.Dreaded emptying the first"load"but just took a deep breath and it was fine.I have never really liked the smell of chemicals anyway.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I like my SOG. I have fitted them to my previous motorhomes. Unfortunately I don't think that I will be able to fit it to my Wildax when it arrives as the cassette is fitted inboard.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Toilet fluid is quite pricey and the biggest bonus we found with a SOG was having the option to dump your waste whenever the need arises without penallty of premature disposal of said chemicals if you get my drift. However on the last van, it was ok apart from the missus constantly forgetting to shut the flap after visits in the middle of the night, putting a bit of a strain on the battery :x .

On my current van we have a spare cassette and haven't felt the need to go the SOG route yet as we get full use of each refill of the blue stuff.

If I can train her to shut the bl*ddy flap then maybe i'd consider another Sog.

The emptying wasn't too bad as long as you held your breath  

Pete


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for all your replies and happy motorhoming
Mike&Nic


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never had a SOG, I always used the chemicals, and I have used the green type for years, since being a member of MHF I read a thread on using washing machine detergent instead of the chemicals, the only thing that it lacks, is the chemical smell that you get when using Blue/Green chem.

I have used the Fairy tabs over the past month, and I must say the smell is much better and the breakdown of the "lumpy stuff" is as good if not better than the chemicals, and smells nicer when emptying the loo.

Steve


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Sog*

Sog Loos Stink.

A guy emptying his in the Dordogne this year completely cleared the Washing up facilities and Toilet block on a large campsite.

Nothing I have experienced so far will convince me they don't.

Steve


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Would not drive out of dealers without having one fitted. 

Nothing about it smells till you get to the point of emptying. 

The bathroom never smells no matter who puts what down the toilet and believe me it has got to have power to overcome some of the ablutions :? 

Nothing spent on blue or green fluids, and no storage of the aforementioned either. 

Mandy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Sog Loos Stink.

A guy emptying his in the Dordogne this year completely cleared the Washing up facilities and Toilet block on a large campsite.

Nothing I have experienced so far will convince me they don't.

Steve[/quote]

It's not the SOG loo that stinks, it's the contents! We have had one for a few years without problems, and renew filter changed every 15 months or so (available via odb's). No smells inside the van. It's only natural stuff that goes into the thetford, no potentially nasty chemicals. I tend to empty it every day, rather than waiting for when it's full. 
WE had a problem recently with smells, and we found that the main rubber seal on the cassette wasn't sealing, it was OK when the unit was taken out (no leaks) , but there was "liquid" (  ) in the box the cassette goes in to. With much testing, we found that the seal wasn't mating with the base of the bowl, so liquid was getting round the seal. I replaced the seal (bought at a motorhome dealers in France!) and all was OK 8)*


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

SOG is great environmentally friendly, no expensive chemicals to buy, no smells from the loo and simple to install. 

2nd leisure battery, well I had one fitted from new and together with a 120w solar panel we are very self sufficient. The modern alternative would be to fit an epoy


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I fitted a SOG a couple on months ago, just before we went to France & Italy for a couple of weeks. Our original motivation was to reduce smells inside the van as the fan sucks air out when the toilet is in use. I was prepared to continue using a bit of green chemical to improve the emptying experience, having read posts on here about the unpleasant consequences of untreated contents.

However, after the first use, I stopped putting any chemicals in. I cannot see the problem - very little difference between emptying a cassette containing s*** and green chemicals or just s*** and water. Perhaps we are just 'naturally sweeter' than some other motorhomers. (I suspect a diet with relatively high vegetable and wine content but fairly low meat and beer content may be influential in this.)

Definitely worth fitting a SOG in my view and not a difficult DIY project.

Philip


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Had one fitted 12 months ago and would recommend. No smells inside of M/H, obviously smelly when emptying but if you empty more frequently this is not so bad plus not so heavy either.
Very important to renew filter as the activated carbon starts to hum after 12/15 months or so. Don't use the cooker hood stuff unless it is "activated carbon"

Bob


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It is one of the gadgets I would deffo fit to a new van. Cheaper, no smells and if you empty it everyday then they don't pong too much either.

A 2nd leisure battery should be something that you should haggle for as part of your deal when you buy. We did and Spinney fitted a 110 Amp Elecsol one for nowt!


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We purchased one at the motorhome show at Malvern.Best thing yet no more smelly toilet ..I couldn't believe the difference it makes.one of our better ideas lol Hubby fitted it himself.

val


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

We have had a SOG in both our vans and would not be without it. No smells at all in the van except on one occasion when it stopped working due a dislodged micro switch. 

On a 'belt and braces' principle we also use Biomagic which may be slightly OTT but certainly improves the emptying experience


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Reading the comments so far perhaps I am biased. 
But having spent six weeks convalesing (Icould not Walk) in the French summer heat within sight and smell of an emptying point I can definately identify a SOG and it is down right antisocial.
The other time I mentioned was this year a five star campsite had the emptying point indoors in the Washing and ablution facilities (the best we have seen in France).
As previously stated fellow campers were gagging and there was a mass evacuation of the facilities.

Steve


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi SOG is brilliant, no personal smells in the loo or van as everything is extracted outside, but, as others have said, I also use Elsan Organic so that we all have a pleasant emptying experience - OTT I know, but you get the best of all worlds and don't upset other campers.
Michael


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

2escapees said:


> Sog is great environmentally friendly, no expensive chemicals to buy, no smells from the loo and simple to install.
> 
> 2nd leisure battery, well I had one fitted from new and together with a 120w solar panel we are very self sufficient. The modern alternative would be to fit an epoy


Please forgive my ignorance, but what is an epoy


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it was a typo for Efoy which is an alcohol based electricity generator.

I think it was pointing out that with a generator the consumption of the S0G would not drain the battery.

Not that the S0G fan draws much current!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I always install SOG in my vans and couldn't/wouldn't go without it now.
I did however buy one for this van and bought the wrong one. I will be selling this cheap if anyone is interested. My new SelfBuild won't need one as I am using a bulk tank system the same as on an RV which has a roof vent.

Karl


----------

